# Loaders for IH 484



## LeeAU (Feb 28, 2011)

I know I don't post much but I would appreciate any help I could get. 

I'd like to buy a loader for my 484 international. Was wanting a 4x4 with loader but I just can't afford it. 

What's the best way to go about seeing if one will fit. I know certain makes come with adapter plates and such. I've been keeping an eye out on craigslist and have seen a few. Anyone have any suggestions on how to know what loaders work without me hauling my tractor to where the loader is and seeing if it bolts up?

I found one off a MF 285 just didn't know if it would work


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Some loaders are universal fit, and were ordered with the mounting kit necessary for your tractor. If you are looking at a loader, see if the company that built it is still in business and ask them about fitment. You might be able to pick up a kit from them to mount it on your tractor. I would find out what type of tractor the unit was mounted on and see if the same model of a new loader will fit both that tractor and yours. Won't be fool-proof, but it will at least tell you if the mounting points are close.


----------

